# 4 cách làm da mặt mịn màng, khoẻ đẹp mà bạn chưa hề biết trước đây!



## vietmom (19/4/18)

*Muốn sở hữu làn da mịn màng, không tì vết bạn hãy dồn hết quyết tâm làm đẹp của mình vào những bí quyết sau nhé!*
*Chăm xông hơi mỗi tuần*
Xông hơi là một hình thức giúp lỗ chân lông mở ra, dễ dàng cho da loại bỏ các bụi bẩn nằm sâu trong các lỗ chân lông, đồng thời, các tinh chất từ nguyên liệu xông cũng được đưa vào da, nuôi dưỡng cho làn da mịn màng.

_

_
_Xông hơi chính là cách làm sạch da rất được lòng các nàng hiện nay. Không ít các chị em thay nhau chia sẻ những kinh nghiệm xông hơi da mặt trên mạng xã hội._​
Cách thực hiện:

- Chọn những nguyên liệu tươi: lá tía tô, xả, ngải cứu, lá bạc hà, chanh,... 

_

_
_Đây đều là những nguyên liệu có tính kháng khuẩn, làm sạch cao lại an toàn tuyệt đối cho da của bạn._​
- Làm sạch, chọn một lượng vừa đủ để tiến hành xông hơi.

- Nấu nồi nước sôi (tầm 500ml), chờ nước sôi thả nguyên liệu đã chuẩn bị vào nồi.

- Đậy nắp đợi trong 5 phút.

- Sau đó dùng khăn, trùm qua đầu, nồi nước cách mặt khoảng 30cm.

- Xông hơi da không được quá 10 phút. Sau đó, rửa mặt lại bằng nước lạnh.

_

_
_Lăn đá viên sau khi xông da mặt giúp cho lỗ chân lông được se khít, tránh việc xông hơi "phản tác dụng"._​
*Đắp mặt nạ thường xuyên*
Việc đắp mặt nạ thường xuyên cũng là phần không thể thiếu cho mục tiêu "sở hữu làn da mịn màng" của bạn. Những dưỡng chất trong các loại mặt nạ khác nhau sẽ thay phiên thể hiện tốt công dụng của mình. Chẳng hạn như, bạn đang gặp vấn đề về mụn thì mặt nạ mướp đắng hay tinh bột nghệ chính là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho bạn.

_

_
_Mặt nạ mướp đắng nghe có vẻ lạ nhưng thực chất hàm lượng trong nó có tác động rất tốt đến việc loại bỏ những nốt mụn đáng ghét_​
_

_
_Hoặc những cô nàng U30 bắt đầu bước vào thời kì lão hoá da, thì các loại mặt nạ như trà xanh, nghệ tây, sữa ong chúa,... _​
*Cấp ẩm cho da mỗi tối*
Cấp ẩm cho da chính là bước cuối cùng, cũng là bước quan trọng nhất cho mục tiêu làm đẹp của bạn. Làn da mịn màng chính là làn da căng mịn, khoẻ khoắn, không nếp nhăn hay bất kì dấu hiệu lão hoá nào. Và bước cấp ẩm này sẽ biến mơ ước tưởng chừng như xa vời đó trở thành hiện thực.

_

_
_Hãy tìm đến những dòng sản phẩm có thành phần thật phù hợp với làn da của bạn để nhanh chóng có được làn da mịn màng nhé!_​
Ở bước này có thể bạn sẽ dùng đến những sản phẩm chuyên trị hơn thay vì các nguyên liệu thiên nhiên như trước. Bởi các sản phẩm đó sẽ giúp bạn rút ngắn thời gian làm đẹp, tăng cường độ ẩm cho da tối đa. 

_

_
_Xịt khoáng cũng là một cách cấp ẩm cho da hiệu quả sau những giờ làm việc mệt nhọc._​
*Liên tục bổ sung Vitamin cho cơ thể*
Không tham gia trực tiếp vào các bước làm đẹp mỗi tối, nhưng việc bổ sung Vitamin cho cơ thể sẽ là yếu tố giúp bạn thúc đẩy làm đẹp da nhanh hơn nữa. Bạn chỉ cần mỗi ngày uống đủ lượng nước (tầm 2-3 lít nước mỗi ngày), ăn đầy đủ rau củ quả có lợi cho cơ thể.

_

_
_Uống đủ nước giúp cơ thể khoẻ mạnh, việc trao đổi chất diễn ra dễ dàng hơn._​
_

_
_Đơn gỉan nhất là việc cung cấp Vitamin C bằng cốc nước cam tươi mát vào mỗi buổi sáng, vừa đẹp da lại đẹp dáng bất ngờ._​
_Nguồn: eva_


----------



## mai lan (19/4/18)




----------

